# Killington Get Together



## loafer89 (Mar 31, 2005)

Is there interest in a get together at Killington on one weekend in May? I have one voucher to use at any ASC resort from Attitash/Bear Peak and it would be nice to meet up with some of the nice folks I have enjoyed chatting with.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Is there interest in a get together at Killington on one weekend in May? I have one voucher to use at any ASC resort from Attitash/Bear Peak and it would be nice to meet up with some of the nice folks I have enjoyed chatting with.


There is a slight chance I could make it. I won't know untill Mid April.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 31, 2005)

That would be great, I was thinking about going up the weekend of April 30th - May 1st for the slalom.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2005)

If SR in not open Arpil 30th I will be there.  I will be there the following weekend for sure, cause thats what will be left, K and Bretton Woods.  My pass will still be good.  I would be up for a late season trip.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2005)

I would say its a remote possibility that I could go, should be fun to have one last AZ outing for the season...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I would say its a remote possibility that I could go, should be fun to have one last AZ outing for the season...


You will show up because it is know and official outing.   :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 31, 2005)

I Guess that if Killington is going to throw in the towel early, than May 1st sounds safe for skiing with minimal walking required. Hopefully mother nature cooperates to preserve as much snow as possible over the next month or so.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 1, 2005)

Dates I have heard are the 14th and 15 of may for closure.  Last year May 11 or something like that 2 days after Bretton woods I believe.  Would not be surprised it Bretton Woods stays open the longest this year.  May 1st I could not make doing ski Mainia at SR.  We'll have a group there.  Edit Sr is reporting shutting down April 24 and then opening May 1st for ski mainia so if its April 30th I'll be there.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone else interested??


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

Come on.  Get out and ski while your can.  BVibert I am pretty sure on the 30th.  I made a plan to meet a Sr board member that day also. at K  So if you go you may get stuck with me. :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> So if you go you may get stuck with me.



Hmmmm... I may have to reconsider going then!     :lol:

Does anyone have any idea what the lift ticket prices will be?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm thinking of SR on May 1st right now.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of SR on May 1st right now.



So make the trek to the Big-K on the 30th and then to SR on the 1st.  You can ski with Bob R on both days!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would if I could, but have a committment on April 30th  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm starting to get complex.  170 views 4 possible  people going.  If you look maybe you should go :idea: Its fun come along.    Bvibert and TB have an excuse if they can't go they know me. :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 6, 2005)

I am going up for the whole weekend, as It is a long way for me for a day trip and I want to ski there  on May 1st for the slalom. So if April 30th is convenient, lets meet up on that date.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

Fair enough. Lets set a firm time and place later depending on arrival times I would say K base lodge deck in front of the electric sign 9.30ish might work.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2005)

Sounds good, I hope I can make it!  I'm surprised there isn't more interest in this, I guess everyone has hung up their skis/boards for the year... :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Apr 6, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I guess everyone has hung up their skis/boards for the year... :roll:



Huh? No way! Skiing planned the next 3 weekends, but the weekend you guys want to meet I'll be out of town on business. That would be the first weekend this season I have not skied at least 1 day. BUMMER!

Will try to get up to K for at least a day the next weekend (5/7). After that, I might be done for the season.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Huh? No way! Skiing planned the next 3 weekends, but the weekend you guys want to meet I'll be out of town on business. That would be the first weekend this season I have not skied at least 1 day. BUMMER!
> 
> Will try to get up to K for at least a day the next weekend (5/7). After that, I might be done for the season.



Thats the spirit!  Too bad about the business trip getting in the way of skiing... 

The 30th will probably be my last day, and I doubt I'll get in any skiing between this weekend and then...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

May 7th is on the agenda for me also.  That will be it I think.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> May 7th is on the agenda for me also.  That will be it I think.



May 7th at K?  I think I may have something going on that day, otherwise I'd try to make it up there then too...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

Keeping the game going as long as I can.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2005)

i might be down.  i've never done the late season kmart thing.  might be interesting bashing bumps all day on superstar...  if i'm not doing tucks i may be interested.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i might be down.  i've never done the late season kmart thing.  might be interesting bashing bumps all day on superstar...  if i'm not doing tucks i may be interested.


I know you will make an outing if it works for ya.  Hope you come.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you come too, would be nice to make some more turns with ya... :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well after skiing at Killington last weekend I can tell all that there is plenty of snow on Superstar. The snow is as high as the chairlift about halfway up the trail. Skye Lark should also make it into May with all the snow that they made on it during the winter. The skiing should be good for May 1st weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Well after skiing at Killington last weekend I can tell all that there is plenty of snow on Superstar. The snow is as high as the chairlift about halfway up the trail. Skye Lark should also make it into May with all the snow that they made on it during the winter. The skiing should be good for May 1st weekend.



Thanks for the report! :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2005)

No problem, there are two pictures of Superstar that I posted in the image gallery.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 11, 2005)

Sounds like a plan....

Where does everyone stay?

I'd drive up Friday night..stay over, ski and drive home Saturday night....it's only 4 1/2 for me....

Maybe I should stay over Saturday and have a cocktail instead...Anyone ever been to the long trail inn?


----------



## Brettski (Apr 11, 2005)

Never mind...they're closed for spring cleaning

http://www.innatlongtrail.com/


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

I stayed at the Red Robb inn late season last year.  It was cheap nothing fancy they had a late season rate, outdoor hot tub. Looked like a 1970's thing. There were rooms with many beds options. I got one with 4 beds.  You could see the mountain from the front door.  I will be staying with my grandmother I will not be getting lodging.  After this I will be driving towards Sr meeting up with the May 1st Crew.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 11, 2005)

If a bunch of us don't rent a place, I stay at the Cascades.  Nice enough place and real close to Snowshed and Ramshead.

http://www.cascadeslodge.com/


----------



## Brettski (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I stayed at the Red Robb inn late season last year.  It was cheap nothing fancy they had a late season rate, outdoor hot tub. Looked like a 1970's thing. There were rooms with many beds options. I got one with 4 beds.  You could see the mountain from the front door.  I will be staying with my grandmother I will not be getting lodging.  After this I will be driving towards Sr meeting up with the May 1st Crew.



Reviews all over the map....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g57302-Killington_Vermont-Hotels.html

I never book a room w/o consulting tripadvisor first.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 11, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> If a bunch of us don't rent a place, I stay at the Cascades.  Nice enough place and real close to Snowshed and Ramshead.
> 
> http://www.cascadeslodge.com/



And it looks like they've got a deal doing on

http://killingtonlodging.com/specials.php

Does that mean the kids ski free as well?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 11, 2005)

I stayed at the Cascades Lodge for the first time over last weekend. The place is decent and the rate was $83.50 per night including a full breakfast. It is very close to Snowshed and is located just down the mountain road a bit from the Killington Grand.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks like plenty of lodging options know.  I always go for the cheapest that is not a dive.  If I have my kids I need a pool.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Looks like plenty of lodging options know.  I always go for the cheapest that is not a dive.  If I have my kids I need a pool.










I believe there's a hot tub and sauna as well.

Now I have a big decision to make ....NYC Bike Tour or an end season Killington trip.   

Loaf: where on the Island are you from?  I'm originally from Seaford.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

I live in Lake Grove, but I am originally from Bayside, Queens and have been living on Long Island for 5 years.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I live in Lake Grove, but I am originally from Bayside, Queens and have been living on Long Island for 5 years.



My sister used to live in those condos on Bell Blvd ..... Baybridge, I think it's called.  I'm in the Belle Harbor/Rockaway area now.  I need the beach!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll pencil it on my calander but can not commit to it yet.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 12, 2005)

Interseting...how do you explain this

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-r2492729-Comfort_Inn-Killington_Vermont.html


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe they cleaned up their act??????  

I love tripadvisor and find that the reviews are right on target.  I used it to find a great hotel in venice .... Locando Orseolo ... I believe it's still ranked #1.  I guess sometimes they're wrong.  When I see a scathing review, I'll look at where the reviewer is from ... it's ususally from a bigger city like NY, Boston or LA.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

I used the tripadvisor reviews to help me decide where to stay when I skied with my family at Bretton Woods last month. We stayed at the Mountain View Resort in Whitefield, and the reviews were about 95% positive, so we stayed there and we were not disapointed, even with a $285.00 per night price. We would have liked to stay at the Mount Washington Hotel, but $475 per night was way too expensive for me.

I ate dinner last saturday night at the Mendon Mountainview Resort, which is located on route 4, about 15 minutes away from Killington. There rates for the end of this month are $59-$94 per night depending on the type of room, not bad for the location and The food was really good. I will either stay there or at the Cascades Lodge again in the end of April, the Cascades Lodge is currently not serving dinner, it is breakfast only.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 12, 2005)

[thud]
$285.00 a night, and that's not expensive?
[/thud]


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes it is very expensive, however the hotel had  full service day spa, and I gave my wife a day at the spa alone when I took our son skiing for the day at Bretton Woods. It was a gift for our wedding aniversary. But it was reasonable compared to lodging around the base of Bretton Woods, with the exception of the Bretton Arms, which I read was nothing special and not very child friendly.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> But it was reasonable compared to lodging around the base of Bretton Woods, with the exception of the Bretton Arms, which I read was nothing special and not very child friendly.



This observation is interesting considering that BW USED to be real family friendly.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> But it was reasonable compared to lodging around the base of Bretton Woods, with the exception of the Bretton Arms, which I read was nothing special and not very child friendly.



Last summer I tried to make reservations in this area for my family of 5 and was told by every place I called, including several B&B's, that children under 12 were NOT WELCOMED. Yes, those were the words used.

So, the dollars I would have used to stay in one of these places was NOT SPENT. Very hoity toity attitude for places that are basically in the boondocks.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

I found the ski area to be VERY child friendly, but the lodging rates were just super expensive, when compared to Sugarloaf of Killington, and the lodging options were also more limited. For an on mountain condo with two beds, they were asking for $1,100 for three days, and $1500 - $2,000 for three days at the Mount Washington Hotel, depending on room and skiing package options. I guess that this area now caters to the more upscale clientele than it used to????


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I guess that this area now caters to the more upscale clientele than it used to????



Bingo.  They priced the locals out and are trying to be the Stratton of NH only their terrain is worse   :x


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 12, 2005)

JimG said:
			
		

> Last summer I tried to make reservations in this area for my family of 5 and was told by every place I called, including several B&B's, that children under 12 were NOT WELCOMED. Yes, those were the words used.



Owch .... They have balls of steel.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Owch .... They have balls of steel.



If other families vote with their dollars, they'll also have wallets filled with air.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

The Mountain View Hotel in Whitefield welcomes children with open arms, they are very child friendly. When we checked in Warren was given an activity kit by the front desk clerk that included a coloring book, crayons and some plastic toys. We were able to get a babysitter and enjoy the tower spa at the hotel. The place has a 60' tall tower in the center of the hotel that has a wood hot tub at the top with 360 degree views of the Mount Washington Valley, and was well worth the money  

They have alot of seasonal activities for children like snow tubbing, sleigh rides, and a summer camp. The place was built for the most part in the 1880's and 1890's and was abandoned in 1986 and completly renovated and reopened in 2002. The resort is expensive, but the food and service are really good.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2005)

Rates over $400.. means buy a place.  At least a tax break.  That's more than my ASC skiing pass.  A day trip would save enough money for a pass.  Between $50 and $100 for me or its drive event always. I'm cheap


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The Mountain View Hotel in Whitefield welcomes children with open arms, they are very child friendly.



I will keep this name in mind if I ever decide I want to try to bring the family for a vacation. I doubt it because the rates are ridiculous; $400 a night to ski at places like Bretton Woods? I would die from boredom.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

Bretton Woods was not all that bad, the Rosebrook Canyon Glades were nice and kept me from being too bored with the place. Most of the trails were immaculatly groomed, and perfect for my son and the lift network is very modern. It's basically a flatter version of Okemo. I agree that the lodging prices are rediculous.

Next season, I think that I will take my son skiing at Loon and Cannon for the first time.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 12, 2005)

You could always try to get a place for a week, slopeside....for $1.00


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Bretton Woods was not all that bad, the Rosebrook Canyon Glades were nice and kept me from being too bored with the place. Most of the trails were immaculatly groomed, and perfect for my son and the lift network is very modern. It's basically a flatter version of Okemo. I agree that the lodging prices are rediculous.
> 
> Next season, I think that I will take my son skiing at Loon and Cannon for the first time.


If you do I can help thats' my neck of the woods. I been to Loon almost 40 days this year.  I could give some lodging and trail advice.  Maybe even let you buy me a beverage. :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 12, 2005)

That would be very good of you, to offer advice and other information. I was thinking about skiing at Cannon/Loon but we decided to try Attitash/Bear Peak, because the last time that I skied there (1992) there was no Bear Peak. Bear Peak was interesting, the blue trails were a slight bit too steep for my son.
The trails at Attitash seem to go every which way but down, and are kind of annoying.

It's fun to ski new places and rediscover all of the familiar ones with my son, I skied trails at Killington last weekend(green) that I haven't been on in years. My goal is to ski all of the ski areas in New England, and I am about 75% there.

How crowded does Loon get being located only 3.5 miles from I-93?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> That would be very good of you, to offer advice and other information. I was thinking about skiing at Cannon/Loon but we decided to try Attitash/Bear Peak, because the last time that I skied there (1992) there was no Bear Peak. Bear Peak was interesting, the blue trails were a slight bit too steep for my son.
> The trails at Attitash seem to go every which way but down, and are kind of annoying.
> 
> It's fun to ski new places and rediscover all of the familiar ones with my son, I skied trails at Killington last weekend(green) that I haven't been on in years. My goal is to ski all of the ski areas in New England, and I am about 75% there.
> ...


That depends on your view of busy.  It gets crowded on weekends.  I believe every place does.  It often times takes on a country club attitude many people quit early and hang out at the lounges. This place takes alot of bashing.  Not by me ...they make alot of snow and its close to me and is affordable. All things that influence my ski season. 
 I seem to make out fine.  The other thing is if you get there early you can get alot of vertical quickly.  The mid week days are awesome.  I will give you more info in private if you make the trip.  My plan is to put together a trip here next year.  Greg suggested I do that this year.  I'm more comfortable and I'll do that next year on some level a few folks or a full outing depending on how it goes.  Sat will be my last day there this year.  I will buy my family passes and wait till next year to ski Flume Walking boss and Angel street again.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 12, 2005)

Being 3-miles from RTE 93, Loon gets a weekend crowd, but so does Waterville Valley and Cannon...

I believe the threedom pass offered by Loon/Waterville Valley/Cranmore Mountains is a great deal, it’s offered with 3 levels of purchase/benefits.  I spend more time at Loon than the others and find Sundays are fine even during the busiest days and usually by the early afternoon the place thins out.

I did venture there once on a Saturday this winter and was surprised how crowded it got, however after lunch it was thinning out fast and by 2:30 we skied right onto the chairs.  It seems most people burnout early and head inside for cocktails.  I don't believe this is any different from any other mountain, including Killington and Sunday River…they were my home mountains before Loon and it seemed the same…


----------



## Brettski (Apr 13, 2005)

I've skiied thos 3 a lot....they all have different character...waterville is in the middle of national forest and is very pretty...good mountain to ski after a dump...good deals to...look around valentines day...but it's a long drive off of 93

Loon...they got it going on...I'd love to stay at the marriot slopeside one year....your skiing and people are hanging out in the outdorr jacussis whil you walk by them on the way to the lift....And the Mountain's got some good terrain...lunch at the Camp III lodge is very cool when it's warm out...

Cannon...is just impressive...and big....and rustic..and there's a lot of back country stuff easily hikable...just don't miss the turn off to get back...it's a long walk....

So what's the count for the end of April at kmart?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2005)

well lets see
Bob R Sat
Bvibert Sat( tentative maybe) 
Brett ski (both days I think) no
Loafer89 (both days I think)
RivercOil considering.
Charlie was considering also
BeanoNYC was helping with lodging suggestions
Allskiing is a later on decsion.
Speak up if I missed you and the rest of you folks come on. Tickets should be cheap then.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm a tentative for Saturday.  I'm contemplating everything with the NYC bike tour that Sunday.  Those of you who need to cut through the city limits on Sunday pay very close attention to Traffic.  The bike tour is going to mess traffic up big time.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 13, 2005)

Fortunatly I am taking the ferry to Bridgeport. Last friday I drove around, and the traffic on I-95 in Connecticut was horrible. It took 6 1/2 hours to get to Killington.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Fortunatly I am taking the ferry to Bridgeport. Last friday I drove around, and the traffic on I-95 in Connecticut was horrible. It took 6 1/2 hours to get to Killington.


I usually take 87 or the Taconic when I drive around, but thats also at 3am.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 13, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> well lets see
> Bob R Sat
> Bvibert Sat( tentative maybe)
> Brett ski (both days I think) no
> ...


I am out for this trip. My daughters b-day party is on the 29th. I think I am done for the season. I will be up for lots of AZ trips next year.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like Charlie has good group coming to this.  I hope we get a few runs not just Superstar, but it will be fun to get out no matter what.  Make it a 2 day event and go to Ski Mainia the next day at Sunday River thats free,


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 18, 2005)

If the Canyon Chair is operating, it will be heavenly...and if not there's a good chance that Big Dipper & East Fall may be skiable, however hiking over to it may be the only way in....


----------



## Vortex (Apr 19, 2005)

It looks like this will be my last day at Killington for the year.  Only my second anyway.  Come on folks lets get out in style.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 20, 2005)

The weather forecast for the next 7-10 days is for very cool temperatures with cloudy periods and rain. If the rain is not too heavy, there may be alot of snow left by May 1st.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The weather forecast for the next 7-10 days is for very cool temperatures with cloudy periods and rain. If the rain is not too heavy, there may be alot of snow left by May 1st.


I think there is enough snow.  thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Accuweather is forecasting snow for friday April 29th, so who knows, maybe it will be a powder weekend :wink:  Anything is better than the 81F weather here on Long Island right now, it's way too hot for this time of year, last sunday morning (4/17) was 29F.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Accuweather is forecasting snow for friday April 29th, so who knows, maybe it will be a powder weekend :wink:  Anything is better than the 81F weather here on Long Island right now, it's way too hot for this time of year, last sunday morning (4/17) was 29F.


It was just about that temp Sunday on my way to Sunday river, but got to 70 quick.  I like any forecat with snow.  I think it was May 13th last year we got 3 inches of Snow in Campton NH.  Anything is possible.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 20, 2005)

Killington now down to 8 trails and 1 lift.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Killington now down to 8 trails and 1 lift.



  Fading quick...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow.  We may have to make some adjustemnts.  Bretton Woods will go a long time.  They Seem to want to win the last day open battle.  Still will take alot to get rid of the 10 feet of snow on Superstar.  If people want to go somewhere else April 30th I'm game.  I'm still skiing. Again thats' my story and I'm sticking to it. :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2005)

> Being 3-miles from RTE 93, Loon gets a weekend crowd, but so does Waterville Valley and Cannon...


gotta disagree with ya on this one charlie, the only time i've experienced a long lift line at cannon was ironically the day we skied there when the cannonball quad was broken.  usually 1-2 minutes wait tops which isn't crowded to me.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 20, 2005)

It's not to suprising that Killington is down to just 8 trails, as the trails that are now open have very deep snowcover. Superstar And Skyelark had really deep cover when I was there 10 days ago. I would guess that Superstar has 15' of cover in some spots. They probably lost the Cascade runout for the Canyon Quad, as it was really thin on April 10th. Killington likes to keep trails interconnected, or they close mountain areas down.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> It's not to suprising that Killington is down to just 8 trails, as the trails that are now open have very deep snowcover. Superstar And Skyelark had really deep cover when I was there 10 days ago. I would guess that Superstar has 15' of cover in some spots. They probably lost the Cascade runout for the Canyon Quad, as it was really thin on April 10th. Killington likes to keep trails interconnected, or they close mountain areas down.


This was your thread does this mean your still coming?
Peer pressure.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yes I am still coming, I was just explaining that they probably closed so many trails because the hot weather melted the snow on the connecting trails/crosscuts.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok then I will be there also.  Already told a relative I will be staying there Friday night.  I might bring some tailgating gear for this event. :idea:


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2005)

http://news.alpinezone.com/4183/


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 22, 2005)

Bring your "Plan B" accessories with you...mountain biking may be in order.... :idea:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 22, 2005)

I have has enough of this we will  ski and thats the end of it.   I feel tough behind my terminal.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh, oh...I'll be skiing in the morning, however Plan B may occur in the afternoon....I'll have to check with DA...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I have has enough of this we will  ski and thats the end of it.   I feel tough behind my terminal.



:lol: You tell em Bob!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 22, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I have has enough of this we will  ski and thats the end of it.   I feel tough behind my terminal.



Terminal Muscles huh?  A few Friday night cocktails and then you got beer and terminal muscles.  Watch out folks! :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 23, 2005)

I just made my hotel reservation for next weekend, so of course in doing so I guaranteed rain for all of next weekend :roll: 

We are staying at Cortina Inn as we got a really cheap rate of $51.99 per night on Yahoo travel. The hotel is asking $145.00 per night for the exact same room.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll be at K on May 6 or 7th.  Hitting SR ion the 1st and only Bob R is crazy enough to drive to K on 4/30 and then to SR for 5/1.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 24, 2005)

So who is going up to Killington at this point? They look to have survived the rain okay at this point.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 24, 2005)

Unless it's pouring rain, I'll be there...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

Glad to see Ga2ski over here.   Yea I'll be at K on Sat and with the Family Sunday at Sunday River.  May be it for me at that point.  The following weekend being Mothers day weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

Loafer89, Do want to pick a time and place this is your thread?   I'll be there. :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I want to try to coax my son down one of the open trails, so the earlier the better, as they will probably be grooming some of the terrain. Why don't we meet at 8:30am at the Superstar HSQ, or is someplace else better?

Hopefully I won't keep dragging behind you guys, as I am not the fastest mogul skier in the world, I like to pick my route wisely 8)


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 25, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Loafer89, Do want to pick a time and place this is your thread?   I'll be there. :beer:



How about KBL between 8:30 & 9:00?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

That sounds perfect, as I want to take a run with my son down Skyelark first thing at 8:00am if it's been groomed.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like 8.30 also early is good.  How bout the deck in front of the outside electric sign? at the base lodge.  (Superstar chair and trail will be to the left as you look out and Gonlola to the right as you look out) Don't worry about your pace moguls are not on my diet either.  May be a slow day.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

That seems like the perfect meeting spot.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok kids group think has brought us to 8.30 on the deck in front of the Electronic sign on Sat. at the base Lodge.  Anybody into doing a cook out in the Lot?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

At age 33, I have to admit that I have never done/been to a tailgate party :dunce: So if I can help out, let me know what to bring. I am staying close to Rutland, so I can pick up any needed supplies.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> At age 33, I have to admit that I have never done/been to a tailgate party :dunce: So if I can help out, let me know what to bring. I am staying close to Rutland, so I can pick up any needed supplies.


I usually handle all that garb, just seeing if anyone would come.  Probably just sausage,Burgers, and beverages are the plan.  I'm a half day guy this Sat with a cook out. Thankx for the offer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 25, 2005)

Where is everyone staying?  If I go, It may be the Cascade.....unless there is an official AZ place.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Where is everyone staying?  If I go, It may be the Cascade.....unless there is an official AZ place.


Not sure I am day tripping it sort of.  Driving part way Friday and driving towards Sunday River after I'm done on Sat.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

I am staying at Cortina Inn, I wanted to stay at the Cascades Lodge, but the wife and son overuled me :-?

If anyone is looking for a place to stay, try Yahoo Travel first, as they have cheaper hotel rates than Killington.com does.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 25, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am staying at Cortina Inn, I wanted to stay at the Cascades Lodge, but the wife and son overuled me :-?
> 
> If anyone is looking for a place to stay, try Yahoo Travel first, as they have cheaper hotel rates than Killington.com does.


I had a great time at the Cortina this Jan. Big party lots of fun.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

The picture of Superstar from basinski.com looks really nice. The trail looks to have survived the rain of last weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2005)

I picked up my annual small tailgate grill last night. I keep it in my truck all summer just in case.
I have a nice one I use for football games, but to hard to carry around all the time.  Sat Burgers and Sausage and beverages, further deatails at 8.30 on Sat. Like an idea if your showing so I have enough food.  Hope to see all Sat.  I will be going rain or shine.  Ski duration will be altered if weather not good, but going no matter what. :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2005)

i am still shotting for saturday but with a delayed start.  likely arrival by either 10 or 11 and skiing till close then on to tucks for sunday.  this is pending good weather, no skiing in the rain for me.  just hoping friday night's festivities don't slow me down too much on saturday


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i am still shotting for saturday but with a delayed start.  likely arrival by either 10 or 11 and skiing till close then on to tucks for sunday.  this is pending good weather, no skiing in the rain for me.  just hoping friday night's festivities don't slow me down too much on saturday


I'm skiing to get to 60 days on Sat.  That's my motivation and to see some new faces and say good bye to others.  Pm sent.  Drop by to grab a bite to eat.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 26, 2005)

My motivation is to meet all of you for the first time, and to get a May day in with my son. Hopefully the weather will cooperate, as the forecasted rain may stay south of K according to the NWS.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2005)

Bvibert????? You still out there?  You still making an appearance.? Drag Greg with you. :idea:  :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm still undecided if I'm going.  But if I do, I'm toying with the idea of heading up Friday night so I can avoid waking up at 4 to drive.  IF I do drive up on Saturday, I certainly won't be there by the 8:30 meetup time.  Loaf ... what time are you leaving to get there?  Anyone else heading up Friday after work?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 26, 2005)

I am working until about 1:00pm, and we are booked on the 2:00pm ferry, so I should be up at our hotel by 8-8:30pm.

The latest NWS forecast is now calling for partly cloudy weather on saturday and about 50F or so. Sounds good for skiing  Sunday looks wet with showers and t-storms.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.onthesnow.com/VT/198/weather.html

Owch .... let's hope this changes.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 27, 2005)

If you continue down on that is says Sat partly Sunny /Sat night 40% chance of showers.  Is the glass half full or half empty?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 27, 2005)

The forecasts for Killigton keep flip flopping like a pancake. I think that Saturday wil be okay before noon time, but then wet through sunday morning. Regardless I am commited, as I have the hotel and ferry already booked, hello raincoat. :-?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm with Loafer89.  I'm going. :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 27, 2005)

If it rains, does Killington still give out those ridiculous looking rain ponchos's, or as Warren Miller calls them: Le Bag Garbage :lol: ?

I skied the May 1st slalom in 1994 in a blinding fog, and the June 1st slalom in 1997 in torrential rain, looks like deja vous all over again for sunday.

AHH spring skiing


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh well, My shell has not yet been packed away for the summer yet.  I'm seriously thinking about heading up Friday night after work If I end up going.  I'm just not in the mood to wake up at 3AM and drive 5 hours this week.  If I were skiing Sunday it would be another story, but I'd like to get as much skiing in as possible.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 27, 2005)

They did at the River a few weeks ago when I was there.  I put a note to the Patrollers for the great service on the SR board hope that applies here also. :idea:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 27, 2005)

Yahoo travel is showing rates for friday night(4/29)at:

Inn Of The Six Mountain: $69.86
Cascades Lodge: $76.70
Cortina Inn: $51.99

I thought this would be helpful for anyone who wants to stay overnight.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow!  The Cortina is cheaper!  Loaf ... how come the family overuled you on from the Casade to the Cortina?  Is it nicer?  How far is it from K1 base?  Nightlife?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 27, 2005)

Cortina Inn is located about 8-10 miles from the base of Killington (10-15 minute drive). It is much nicer than the Cascades Lodge with good food (nice sunday brunch) and a large indoor pool.

We choose Cortina because they have a full service restaurant that is still serving all meals, while Cascades is only serving breakfast. I am not sure that alot of the restaurants on the access road are still open at this time of the year.

Visit cortinainn.com if you want to look at the place. The rates on their website are really high, the room that we got on Yahoo Travel is probably one of the older rooms in the place on the ground floor, but it's someplace to sleep anyway.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 27, 2005)

Registration for the slalom on sunday is at 7:30am, so that means being at the KBL by 6:30am. At least then I can run the race and go back to sunday brunch  :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 27, 2005)

> Is the glass half full or half empty?


the glass is 50% capacity.  eventually i will bring the world around to a realistic point of view instead of optimism or pescimism.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm still undecided as to wether I'm going or not, unfortunately leaning towards not...   Does anyone know what the ticket is going to cost?  I'm definately not going to drive up there to ski for a few hours if the ticket still costs a bundle...  If I do go I likely won't be there by 8:30 as I'll be driving up from CT.  I don't imagine it will be too hard to find you guys though, since there is only one lift running.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 27, 2005)

The lift ticket rate is $39 as of today at killington.com. At least with only 7 trails and one lift open it will be easy to find us, and there will be no need for the michelin guide, er, I mean the trail map :-?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The lift ticket rate is $39 as of today at killington.com. At least with only 7 trails and one lift open it will be easy to find us, and there will be no need for the michelin guide, er, I mean the trail map :-?



Thanks, guess I didn't look at Killington.com too hard :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 28, 2005)

ouch!  $39 is really steep for what they are offering.  one chair with three ways down....


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree, $25 seems about the right value for the amount of terrain open. This is about the amount of money that used to be charged a few years back.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Is the glass half full or half empty?
> 
> 
> the glass is 50% capacity.  eventually i will bring the world around to a realistic point of view instead of optimism or pescimism.



Thats thinking outside the box.   I'm going to take that and call it my own. :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 28, 2005)

Alright ... So what's the final count?  I won't be able to make a decision until I find out how much VW Service is charging me to fix my wifes Jetta which is only 800 miles over warranty coverage. 

If I do go up, I will make the trip Friday night, so if anyone wants to meet up for a drink, PM me.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2005)

BeanoNYC. 
Final count is Loafer89 and family and myself.
Many undecided.  RivercOil, Charlie S and a Bud, Bvibert possibly.  You possibly.  So there we have it sort of. :wink:   I have sent a Pm with my cell to all those that are trying to go.  Hope this works out.  Pm me if anyone else is interested. :idea:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 28, 2005)

I just visited sugarbush.com, and they are not going to be opening this weekend due to all the rain this week and forecasts for more.

Killington is now the only operating resort in Vermont.

A good website to view webcam conditions at Killington is from the Killington Ski Club website at www.killingtonskiclub.com. The camera only shows the bottom portion of Superstar and Skyelark, but it's better than nothing.

Killington.com seems to show only what they want you to see :roll:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2005)

I am happy to add my son to the group for Sat.  He is pysched to come and meet some new people.  We hope a few show up. :idea:   I have lots of food. :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 28, 2005)

What time were we going to have lunch? The forecast is calling for rain after 3pm, hopefully that forecast holds.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2005)

I like to eat early.  I was going to fire up the grill around 11.00 and have lunch 11.30 or 12.  When ever food is cooked.  Menu... dogs,Chicken sausage, Burgers, Veggie skewers(spelling) chips, pickles, Longtrails, soda, water.  I'm not bringing my pop up shelter cause if I do it will ncp.  3pm is okay for clear snow. Better than 8 am.  Again plan 8.30 back deck KBL base lodge infront of the Electronic sign.  I'll be the one in a tie dye and short.  Let me know if you coming. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like my ski season is over.  There's just too many other things going on this weekend to be able to make it tomorrow.    I hope you all have fun, take some pics please!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Looks like my ski season is over.  There's just too many other things going on this weekend to be able to make it tomorrow.    I hope you all have fun, take some pics please!


Take care of the MRS. best
  I'm out of here hope to catch some of you this weekend.


----------

